

Copying Is Not Theft - givan
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8JDEsfK6Qs

======
bediger4000
Despite all the blather, copying is just infringement. In order to make
copying into theft, we'd really have to warp society. I personally think that
making copying into theft would mean creating a privileged class of people,
"rightsholders", analogous to the Nobility of feudal England or France.

Also, this little cartoon is really cool.

------
Millennium
This is the standard BS rationalizing. Copying is in fact theft.

